# Cottonwood



## treeseer (Mar 17, 2008)

I am removing a cottonwood and the inner wood looks like nice color. How does the wood turn?


----------



## Dennis_Peacock (May 1, 2008)

Turns real nice and finishes well. The finish cuts on the lathe need to be lite and sharp.


----------

